# ..



## sb123 (Nov 9, 2008)

..


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sb123 - if you have a look at the DE FAQ at the top of the donor eggs board it explains the process for DE IVF and the different medications used. Good luck!

Rose xx


----------

